# Air operatered turkey calls



## LOLIFR (Mar 18, 2015)

Nlew to the site I have been looking thru the game call part of the site snd havent seen any air operated calls, so I thought i would postt a couple of mine



Thuya Burl trumpet




 
Osage trumpet



 
Amboyna Burl tubes

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice calls. I especially like the stippling on your tubes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LOLIFR (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

Superb work Kehl. I've never heard of pneumatic calls much less even heard one. If you happened to have made a video I'd love to see one used. Really nice looking work.


----------



## LOLIFR (Mar 18, 2015)

I dont have any but can get some youtube links of a friend of mine that is a comp caller running one

Here you go


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I been working on some trumpets lately and to watch this guy and what he can do makes me want to go back to pot calls. That said I am have fun learning. Ole yea nice looking calls and welcome to WB. I sometimes will no, alot of times do things bassackwards.


----------



## LOLIFR (Mar 18, 2015)

Scotty can do tjing 99% of us cant just tskesvtime to learn a trumpets

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2015)

@Kevin he means air operated calls (blowing them) as opposed to hand operated friction calls (pot calls)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Kevin he means air operated calls (blowing them) as opposed to hand operated friction calls (pot calls)



Haha shows my dummyness. I thought maybe there was a mini c02 cartridge in there somewhere lol.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2015)

Sharp looking ! The work on the Amboyna is a very nice touch !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2015)

Great looking calls Kehl. I really like that stippling too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Those are sweet looking! Nice job....

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis makes some very cool call like these...


----------



## LOLIFR (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks guys yeH i have seen some of jacks before


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 18, 2015)

How do you stipple? I have a few ideas now..


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2015)

Burl tubes are first rate! Chuck


----------



## Curtis Terrell (Mar 31, 2015)

very nice calls


----------

